# Switching Over



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi i have a 10 gallon tank and a 40 gallon tank.....i was wondering whihc one would be easier to turn over to a salt water tank.....iv had freshwater in it for a long time and i want to change......my 40 gal has a bio-wheel and my 10 gal has something else i forget the name sorry....lol what will need to be done in order to convert my freshwater tank to a saltwater and which tank should i do? i feel more comfortable wit the saltwater cause its bigger and alot more life can fit into it.

Thanks Matt


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, it depends.

The 40 gallon will be easier to maintain certain parameters, but the water changes will be a BEEATCH to keep up on. Although if you set up a sump, and stuff chaeto in it AFTER your tank cycles, you may not need to do a water change for a while since the chaeto will use the nitrates.

The 10 gallon will be much, much cheaper to start out with imo. Consider that depending on where you are, (I'm in Canada) live rock may cost upwards of 7 or 8 dollars. Mine cost me $7.50/lb. 

Stocking a 40 gallon tank would amount to around $350.00 - $400.00. That's only for the live rock - not to mention the live sand, etc..

edit - also, considering that you have a FW setup, you'll need to upgrade your lighting to either T5s, or MH. Your current lights WILL NOT sustain your tank.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

have fun with it thats all i have to say. If you can help me post here http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113


----------

